# Pochłananie procesora przez udev

## matulik

Witam.

Ostatnio u mnie na desktopie pojawił się problem z udevem (obecnie udev-208). 

W miarę upływu uptime-u komputera udev pochłania coraz to więcej zasobów procesora. 

Dochodzi aż do tego, że po włączeniu komputera i zostawieniu go bezczynnie po około dwóch godzinach system pada i jedynie reset pozwala go uratować.

Poniżej screeny z uptimem po pewnych czasach:

http://matulik.pl/rozne/gentoo/udev1.jpeg

http://matulik.pl/rozne/gentoo/udev2.jpeg

http://matulik.pl/rozne/gentoo/udev3.jpeg

http://matulik.pl/rozne/gentoo/udev4.jpeg

Co może być powodem takiego zachowania udeva?

----------

## Jacekalex

Jakiś błąd w kodzie, krotko pisząc, walnięta paczka.

Ja mam (zamiast Udeva) Eudev i chodzi elegancko.

```
sys-fs/eudev-1.3 abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 gudev hwdb keymap kmod modutils openrc

sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26

virtual/udev-208 abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 gudev kmod
```

Radzę spróbować Eudeva, przygotowują go Developerzy Gentoo.  :Smile: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## matulik

Zainstalowałem eudeva, niby działa lepiej, jednak po około 4. godzinach uptime-u proces udev-a oraz upowerd-a pochłaniają po 20% pamięci każdy.

Czy to normalne?

----------

## SlashBeast

resident czy virtual?

----------

## lazy_bum

udev z jakimi USE? Nie brakuje ci czegoś w jajku?

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Ja mam (zamiast Udeva) Eudev i chodzi elegancko.

 

„Popsuł mi się samochód”, „ja mam motor i jeździ bez problemu”.

----------

## matulik

Udev zainstalowany z flagami:

virtual/udev-208  USE="gudev introspection kmod (-selinux) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)"

----------

